# University of Miami: MFA in Motion Pictures



## Operator (Apr 9, 2017)

anyone else apply to this program?
I just did today since they have a late deadline of May1st.

They also offer tuition waivers and living stipend for those who get assistantship positions.


----------



## Operator (May 2, 2017)

And I got in!


----------



## Chris W (Jun 4, 2017)

Operator said:


> And I got in!


CONGRATS!


----------

